# permits in south africa



## Oscar001 (Apr 17, 2013)

Halo

I'm in need of advice, i am a Zimbabwean my wife is south african, i am an electrical engineer & had a quota permit which expired last year October upon renewing i applied for a spousal permit which came back as a relative's permit. I have an offer for a new job only to find out that the permit i have does not allow me to work. To my surprise one of the requirements needed for applying this permit was my bank statement and proof of sharing responsibilities with my wife , my question is how do i change this permit for me to work.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Your Relative's Permit type is a Spousal Permit. So you have what we call a Spousal Permit.

You can work by applying for a *work endorsement*. Your permit type will change automatically in doing so.

Good luck!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Oscar001 said:


> Halo
> 
> I'm in need of advice, i am a Zimbabwean my wife is south african, i am an electrical engineer & had a quota permit which expired last year October upon renewing i applied for a spousal permit which came back as a relative's permit. I have an offer for a new job only to find out that the permit i have does not allow me to work. To my surprise one of the requirements needed for applying this permit was my bank statement and proof of sharing responsibilities with my wife , my question is how do i change this permit for me to work.


The form you need for your application is the BI-1740 'Application for change of conditions on existing permit or change of status'. Submit this with all the other documents that you would used for a TR application as well as an offer of employment.


----------

